# Sandhill crane



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

This sandhill crane was walking a little funny had chunk of ice stuck to it


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You should see how fast a group of them can decimate a lawn, or even worse yet a young corn field.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

They're not scared of much. This one tried to eat my phone as I took the picture.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to eat one.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> You should see how fast a group of them can decimate a lawn


Yea. I call them "yard aerators." 







































bobberbill said:


> I want to eat one.


A lot of States have hunting seasons for them and are often referred to as the “rib-eye of the sky.”


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw saw some big flocks of Sandhills flying overhead today. 1 flock must have had 50 birds in it. Another ,about 30.
I thought they traveled in smaller groups


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Were they Sandhill Cranes or Blue Herons?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Probably sand hills waiting for me to plant corn!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

plugger said:


> Probably sand hills waiting for me to plant corn!


Yea! Blue Herons are fish, frog, etc. eaters......


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I went out to get my tractor out this afternoon. I came around the pole barn and I was met by 2 not to happy sandhill cranes. Never been that close to them before. When they saw I wasn't going to give they flew off a short ways squaking up a storm. There were maybe 8 or more out in the clearcut . Never had them that close to the house before but they are always back by the beaver pond where I think they nest


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Were they Sandhill Cranes or Blue Herons?


sandhills, I heard them as I was working in the yard. one group circled awhile in a cluster (didn't see it leave or land).
the others flew together in several smaller V formations


----------

